# Quick question about setting up my Vertical (Cylindrical) Scrog



## DrGribble (Sep 10, 2012)

I am putting together a cylindrical vertical scrog right now, I originally set it up so the fencing is a completed cylinder but then started to think, how do I get in there to train and do whatever I may need to do with the plants... Do most people keep one side of it open for access or do you do a 100% wrap around (that's what I want to do) I am wondering if all of the training is handled from the outside rather than the inside of the cylinder (especially since light would need to be moved out of there anytime work was to be done) just wondering what you think is the best way. I have it closed off right now and I like it but as long as all training can be done from behind/the outside I guess I'd be good to go?

Going to be surrounded by Hempys... already on day 16 veg but have not moved them to the screen yet as I just built it hours ago.


----------



## jigfresh (Sep 13, 2012)

I don't think there is a standard way of doing it as far as inside/ outside, leaving one side open, etc. Too many variables in everyones space and setup. My space is really small, so I have the screen on the walls and tie the plants back. I wouldn't be able to reach the back if the plants were outside the screen. So it really all depends on your space, how big the plants are going to be, etc. You basically want to be able to reach anywhere on the screen. If you can't do that, figure out a way to make it so you can.


----------



## Clown Baby (Sep 13, 2012)

Depends on the growing space. If you have access to multiple sides (entry from front and back) then training from the outside is way better.

I've burnt my arms on the bulb reaching in to train on the back sides when i could only enter from the front.


----------



## cues (Sep 14, 2012)

I've been thinking about this. All theory though as having one more go at my U scrog before I go vertical.
I only have access from 1 side.
I figured on doing a 90% circle and leaving enough room to get my arm in. That area wouldn't get covered until late stretch anyway, by which time most of the training is done.
Training should be done with the lights out anyway with MH lamps in a vert because of the UV and eye damage. Either at lights on or off or even setting aside a half hour a day for lights off for training wouldn't hurt (maybe shorten ballast/bulb life). Beats risking your eyes.
Anyway, as I said, my vertical ideas are all theory at the moment. I like to think of my U-scrog as a 'half-way' and wish to perfect that first.


----------



## jigfresh (Sep 14, 2012)

I did a grow where the screens were attached to the pot/ bucket, so I could move everything around if I wanted to. Then you could have 100% surround the bulb and move them to train.

Also, I'm not saying HID light is good for your eyes, but there isn't UV rays coming out of them. Metal Halide produce UV light, but there is stuff in the bulb to filter those out. Other wise you'd get a sunburn sitting at a night baseball game.


----------



## cues (Sep 14, 2012)

Good point. I did once get sunburn doing too much mig-welding in a weekend! I put a new floor in my car without a proper face mask, only goggles and ended up looking like I'd spent a week in greece. Trouble was, it was winter!


----------



## jigfresh (Sep 14, 2012)

You coulda told people you were vacationing in the south pacific or something. ha


----------



## cues (Sep 14, 2012)

LOL. It was funny as anything. I had a clear line where my goggles were. Worst bit was my brother ended up in hospital with 'arc-eye' after being on 'fire-watch' (he was stood with a fire extinguisher)


----------



## Alaric (Sep 14, 2012)

here is another way to eliminate many of the problems with vertical.

https://www.rollitup.org/hydroponics-aeroponics/348670-introducing-aerotunnel.html


----------



## DrGribble (Sep 14, 2012)

I got mine all setup (also a photobucket video of the vertical light 'spinning' it's pretty cool and works well) all in my Grow Journal (link in sig) I am digging how it is setup and I am simultaneously using Horizontal & Vertical lighting so I don't sacrifice one for the other and can compare. Also a horizontal SCROG in conjunction with the cylinder. Good stuff, I think it's going to work well as long as my spinning lamp doesn't start contacting the bud sites when they grow all crazy in flower.


----------

